# Real time data sent to mobile phone?



## Richo (2 November 2006)

was wondering if anyone could help in in finding a way of having real time data sent to you while you are out? Like the pagers that I have seen some people carry but maybe on a mobile phone?


----------



## doctorj (2 November 2006)

Your phone has WAP/GPRS (or whatever it's called), right?


----------



## TraderPro (2 November 2006)

You'd be looking for something like what MarketSource provides...

go to marketsource.net.au

It's not for everyone - but if you really want to look at prices and charts on the go then I think this is the only product that does it in the Aussie market


----------



## Richo (3 November 2006)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!


----------



## bvbfan (3 November 2006)

I came across a link a few weeks ago and somehow have lost it but I believe 3 (three) offer something along lines your looking
Maybe this was it http://planet3.three.com.au/newsInfo/finance.asp


----------

